# Наше творчество > Проза >  Один Злобный рэпер

## overload

Однажды Один Злобный рэппер решил прославиться. Для чего купил десять ящиков пива и раздал это пиво окрестным дворовым дядькам.
Окрестные дворовые дядьки выпили пиво и настучали Одному Злобному рэпперу по соплям за то, что он купил мало пива.
А Двенадцать мудрых лабухов сказали: -Э, сказали мы с Петром Иванычем.
И добавили, что пиво надо было отдать им.
Тогда Один Злобный рэппер точно бы прославился. По крайней мене, одним адекватным поступком за всю свою несознательную рэпперскую жизнь.

*   *   *

Один Злобный рэппер очень любил колоться анашой, но у него не получалось. Потому что анаша не влезала в шприц, так её у него было много.
А Двенадцать мудрых лабухов курили героин и пили экстази, и ни о чём таком не думали.

*   *   *

Однажды Один Злобный рэппер написал новый рэп, а окрестные дворовые дядьки настучали ему по соплям.
Они сказали, что он украл рэп у Двенадцати мудрых лабухов.
А Один Злобный рэппер долго потом возмущался, что рэп "Я, ты, он, оно - вместе целое г...но" - это он придумал.
Но Двенадцать мудрых лабухов тупо указали на авторство Софы по этому поводу.

*   *   *

Однажды двенадцать мудрых дворовых мужиков настучали по соплям рэпперским лабухам за то, что они в рэпе "Владимирский централ" прочитали слишком мало "ё".

*   *   *

Вчера Один Мудрый дворовый рэппер сочинил рэп "Двенадцать".
Блок встал из гроба и настучал ему по соплям.

*   *   *

Однажды Двенадцать мудрых лабухов совместили "Belle" и "Я куплю тебе дом".
Звучало это как "А Belle и лебедь на пруду", причём двенадцать раз.
А Один Злобный рэппер услышал это, укусил микрофон и сказал, что "я, белль, таких, белль, рифмов могу написать гораздо больше двенадцати, белль".
За что снова был бит по соплям окрестными дворовыми дядьками.
Они ему сказали: ругайся по-русски, белль-ан ты наш.

*   *   *

Однажды Аверченко прочитал Оверлоада и сказал: ты всё равно как я не напишешь.
А Оверлоад ответил: что я не напишу, то Один Злобный рэппер прочитает.
А Двенадцать мудрых лабухов сорвут за это парнас.
И стал Аверченко писать рэп для окрестных дворовых дядек.

*   *   *

Ожднажды Одного Злобного Оверлоада несло...
"Это - МОЁ!!!" - сказал Остап и настучал Одному Злобному рэпперу по соплям.
А Оверлоада всё несло. Даже сантехников вызывал. И Скорую помощь. А пришли окрестные дворовые дядьки.

*   *   *

Двенадцать мудрых лабухов ели водку, запивали кашей, грызли суп и жевали семечки - только бы не читать новый рэп Одного Злобного рэппера "Йо, шкарала, меня жена отравилА".
А Один Злобный рэппер ернически посмеивался под унитазом: я ещё про соcиськи в тексте напишу!

*   *   *
*   *   *

Однажды Один Злобный рэппер попробовал переспать с Двенадцатью мудрыми лабухами.
Мудрено, но... - сказали окрестные дворовые дядьки и настучали Одному Злобному рэпперу по соплям за традиционно несекесуальную ориентацию.

*   *   *

Сопли Одного Злобного рэппера были настолько натренированы окрестными дворовыми дядьками, что закрывали его лицо, мешали читать рэп и вообще жили сами по себе.

*   *   *

Из сотен тысяч строк наследия русской прозы и поэзии Один злобный рэппер выбрал только букву "ё".
-Ё, -сказал Толстой и тихо убежал обратно в склеп.

*   *   *

----------


## overload

Один злобный рэппер очень любил читать рэп. Как проснётся с утра – так и рэп читает. За завтраком – читает, за обедом – читает, когда курит или любовью занимается – тоже всё рэп читает.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов очень на него сердились. Потому что Один злобный рэпер был неграмотным и, когда свой рэп читал, запятые пропускал.
И «жи-ши» неправильно читал, и «ча-ща» - тоже.
И они за ним в своих талмудах тоже ошибки делали.

* * *

Один злобный рэпер написал рэп про столицу сопредельного государства.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов на него очень сердились. Потому что не могли понять, что такое «шкарала» в читалке Одного злобного рэпера «Йошкар-Ола».

* * *

Один злобный рэппер написал пародию на Ротару. 
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов эту пародию не пели, потому что знали, что первой на Одного злобного рэпера пародию спела сама Ротару.

* * *

Один злобный рэпер как-то читал свой рэп по талмуду и всё время ошибался.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов смеялись над ним потихоньку в курилке, потому что талмуд они ему подсунули на кельтском языке, а Один злобный рэпер этого языка не знал.
Только зал всё равно хлопал Одному злобному рэперу – потому что тоже не знал кельтского языка. И думал, что так и нужно.
А Один злобный рэпер на двенадцать мудрых лабухов очень обиделся, потому что зал не просёк его гениальную фишку про сине-зелёный косяк с красным дымком на белом фоне.
А на кельтском языке эта фишка прозвучала как «рэп – г…но».

* * *

Один злобный рэппер как-то напился и сказал, что больше не будет читать рэп, потому что ожидает пробуждения Ктулху.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов сказали клиентам, что не будут петь «Владимирский централ», потому что ждут пробуждения Лабху.
В результате все остались без парнаса, а ни Ктулху, ни Лабху так и не проснулись.
А Один злобный рэпер сочинил по этому поводу новый рэп «Йо, шкарала, ночь без парнаса была».

* * *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер хотел подраться с двенадцатью мудрыми лабухами, но двенадцать лабухов были мудрыми и не захотели драться с Одним злобным рэппером.
А, забздели – прочитал Один злобный рэппер, и не угадал, потому что клиенты двенадцати мудрых лабухов были не очень мудрыми.
И начистили Одному злобному рэпперу его читалку.

* * *

Один злобный рэппер как-то зарегистрировался на In-Ku.com как три разных юзера и думал, что его никто не узнает.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов как-то всё равно его вычислили. Несмотря на то, что Один злобный рэппер хитро спрятался под никами «Один», «Злобный» и «Рэппер». 

* * *
Однажды Один злобный рэппер влюбился в Одну добрую рэппериху и через пять минут проснулся.
Потому что Одни добрые рэпперихи бывают только во сне.
А в другой раз Один злобный рэппер влюбился в Одну злобную рэппериху. И потом пошёл к врачу.
Потому что вместо новой темы Одна злобная рэппериха подарила Одному злобному рэпперу треппер.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов были после этого случая замечены выходившими из аптеки.

* * *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер услышал, как двенадцать мудрых лабухов читают рэп на сцене кабака и обвинил их в том, что они так хорошо читают рэп, а никогда не пользуются этой разновидностью высокого искусства.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов вовсе тогда не читали рэп. 
Они парнас делили.

* * *

Однажды двенадцать мудрых лабухов купили себе микшер на двенадцать микрофонных входов и целый месяц потом друг с другом не разговаривали.
Потому что долго не могли решить, чья ручка громкости главнее.
А Один злобный рэппер очень над ними смеялся, потом от смеха откусил микрофон от гарнитуры и со злости прочитал всего "Дядю Стёпу" под музыку Тимати на кельтском языке.

* * *

Один мудрый рэппер и двенадцать злобных лабухов...
...а вот это уже сказка.

* * *

Один злобный рэппер решил податься в двенадцать мудрых лабухов, но не прошёл фейс-контроль.
Двенадцать мудрых лабухов политкорректно сказали ему, что он иногда свой фейс не контролирует.
А Один злобный рэппер очень на двенадцать мудрых лабухов за это обиделся, напился рэппер-колы и попал в милицию за то, что голым читал в электричке свой новый рэп про Моисеева "Йо, шкарала, Боря бабою была".

* * *

Однажды Один злобный рэппер перепил энергетического напитка. И попёрла у него энергия. Изо рта прёт, из ушей прёт, из попы - тоже прёт.
Только двенадцать мудрых лабухов не понимали перения энергии из попы и твердили ему, что-де тот банально обосрался.
Один злобный рэппер очень на них озлился, кричал, что те ничего не понимают в энергетике.
А двенадцать мудрых лабухов сказали ему, что они не чубайсы, чтобы в энергетике понимать. А если энергия прёт из попы, то это - попса, а не энергия.

* * *

Один злобный рэппер никак не мог придумать название своему новому рэпу.
Уж и в затылке чесал, и анашу курил, даже кондукторшу в автобусе по рассеяности на "Вы" назвал - ничего не помогает.
Тогда он пришёл за советом к Двенадцати мудрым лабухам. А те в это время чинили свой парнасоник. И не было времени у них Одним злобным рэппером заниматься. И они ему ответили сквозь отвёртки: "Ну... да... ващет... ты... это ж... опа!"
Вот так и появился у Одного злобного рэппера новый рэп "Это ****".

* * *

Однажды у Одного злобного рэппера поклонницы в гримёрке украли носки.
Он пришёл к Двенадцати мудрым лабухам и сказал: -Ребята, дайте мне пару носок!
И снова получил по обеим соплям.
Потому что Двенадцати мудрым лабухам послышалось, что он сказал: ребята, дайте мне парнасок.
А на чужой парнас рот не разевас.

----------


## PAN

Блин... я чуть не порвался...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Злобных рэпперов не счесть: http://www.realmusic.ru/newmusic/rap_hiphop/

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 Неее, ЛёвушКО!!!
Там много рэпперов, но самый главный - Один злобный - тама не тусуется!
ЗЫ. А за сцылку спасибо - мне как раз вечером перед сном надо расслабиться, поржать...

----------


## Alenajazz

Пришёл один злобный рэппер к великому гуру всех рэпперов - к Винни-Пуху:
- Почему я не так популярен, как ты, Винни??? Почему я не создал ни одного великого шедевра, который бы знали все, типа твоего "Вот горшок пустой...?"
Ничего ему не ответил мудрый Винни-Пух, сидя за роялем. А в это время Пятачок настраивал гитару. Ослик Иа достал из того знаменитого горшка, который ему подарили на День рождения, микшер. Никто не замечал злобного рэппера. В ресторане "В гостях у Кролика" собиралась благодарная публика, ведь сегодня будет концерт живаго!!!!

----------


## overload

*Alenajazz*,
 Алён...
Один злобный рэппер пишется с Большой Буквы - Один злобный рэппер! :smile:
И читается тоже с большой!
И сам читает только большие буквы, маленькие не выучил патамушта.

----------


## Alenajazz

Да мне на рэпперов фиолетово. Я просто вспомнила, что первый рэппер - Винни-Пух. Да и тот, видишь, лабухом стал!

----------


## Лев

> Я просто вспомнила, что первый рэппер - Винни-Пух.


Ничего ты не помнишь :Aga:  Первый рэпер - София Ротару:
"Я, ты, он, она - вместе целая страна! - :rolleyes:
Лев, Верлоад, АлёнА!"
Более исторически - здесь: http://hip-hopstyle2007.narod.ru/rap/rapist.htm

----------


## Alenajazz

*Лев*,
 Ротару - первая рэпперша. А вот первый рэппер - всё-таки Винни!!!! Или у рэпперов нет различия по половой принадлежности?????:wink:

----------


## overload

Один злобный рэппёр у Винни песню упёр.

Вот горшок пустой.
Он - предмет простой.
Он никуда не денецца.
А если я туда нас... -
гораздо больше Крошки Ру,
то это, блин, заценицца!
Ё! Ё!
Кам он, эврибади, хай энеджи, гангста, гангста! Ягга-ягга-я!

----------


## Лев

> Ротару - первая рэпперша. А вот первый рэппер - всё-таки Винни!!!! Или у рэпперов нет различия по половой принадлежности?????


Такое впечатление, что ссылку на историю возникновения рэпа ты не прочла...

----------


## Alenajazz

> ты не прочла...


Я тебе про советский рэп говорю! А за ссылку - спасибо, прочла!!!

Решили Винни и София вместе работать. Объединить два хита, так сказать:
- Я, ты, он, она - вместе целых два горшка! 

Но Один Злобный рэппер почувствовал, что из этого может родиться хит всех времён и народов и попытался тоже влиться в коллектив - поучаствовать в объединении двух великих советских рэпов... Особенно ему понравился текст: В слове МЫ - сто тысяч Я":biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Один Злобный рэппер  одевался для посещения библиотеки. На улице было холодно. Крещенские морозы... Но у рэппера ведь одежда на 4 размера больше, поэтому он спокойненько упаковался, как капуста и пришёл в библиотеку имени Чехова. Библиотекарь спокойно пила чай с кардамоном. Ничего не предвещало беды... Рэппер зашёл своей пружинистой походкой и сразу с порога:
- Ё! Камон! Отложи кардамон!
Я к вам в первый раз - давайте парнас!

Библиотекарь перепугалась и дрожащим голосом спросила:
- Вы кто? И почему вы так разговариваете? Рифмами...
- Я рэп читаю!
- А-ааа.... Лучше бы ты Пушкина читал...

----------


## overload

Один Злобный рэппер сочинил новую читалку.
-А! - прочитал он в микрофон.
-Ё! - взревела толпа.
-Б! - прочитал он в микрофон.
-Ё! - заорала толпа.
-В! - прочитал он в микрофон.
-Ё! - возопила толпа.
Вот и учи их, дебилов, -подумал Один злобный рэппер.
А тем временем Двенадцать мудрых лабухов уже дошли до буквы "Ъ". И дальше бы пошли, да первый за си-бекар споткнулся.

----------


## Лев

> Ё! - взревела толпа.


На самом деле толпа была из евреев, которые знали только идиш(Ё - Да):rolleyes:

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 Лёвушка... а мне кажется, что по-рэпперски "Ё" - это абвгдеёжзийклмнопрстуфхцчшщъыьэюя.
Смотри, сколько возможностей для творчества...

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 У  рэпперов в Израиле - алеф, бет, гимель, далет...:smile:
http://tarbut.zahav.ru/cellcom/music/profile.php?Levsha

----------


## overload

Шмо, Ишраэли, Адонаи элигейну, Адонаи хот...
(чтобы чего не подумали рэпперы плохого - это не рэп, это "Слушай, Израиль, Бог наш, Бог милостивый...").

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Какой ужасный акцент, но как это мило звучит:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

Один Злобный рэппер решил в субботу прогуляться по центру города... Вдохновиться на создание нового хита, так сказать... Вышел он, только приготовился вдохновляться, а милиционер его взял под рэпперскую руку и завернул обратно, так как центр города готовился к чему-то грандиозному - движение перекрыто, везде радостные и машущие рукой люди (отрепетированно улыбающиеся) и даже снег расчистили (нигде в других районах не расчистили...) Рэппер с досадой подумал: "Ё... Облом", что в переводе на литературный русский звучит примерно так: "Никакого житья простым рэпперам нет, невозможно просто по городу прогуляться, морозным воздухом подышать, сочинить хит!"
Прийдя домой, рэппер узнал из местных новостей, что в городе празднуется юбилей со Дня рождения А.П.Чехова. Он аж прослезился, узнав, что празднуется 150 лет со дня рождения. Он даже удивился, что человек родился аж 150 лет назад, а его помнят до сих пор. И Злобный рэппер написАл по этому поводу:

Чехов Антон - всегда к нам камон!
Чехов Антон - стайла эталон!

И пошёл опять в библиотеку - взять книгу с произведениями Чехова!

----------


## overload

*Лев*,
 Ну я ж не идше...
*Alenajazz*,
 гыы!!!

----------


## overload

Однажды Один Злобный рэппер остался один, и, дабы не нарушать профилирование собственного имиджа, пошёл гулять по городу.
А город был настолько пустой, что Один Злобный рэппер испугался и возопил: 
-Я-я-я-а-а-а! - но никто не отвечал.
-Ты-ы-ы-ыы! - заорал Один Злобный рэппер, но ему ответило только эхо.
-Он, мля, она! - взвизгнул Один Злобный рэппер, и - 
-Вместе целая страна, -сказала сонная и злая Ротару.
Потом она долго платила адвокатам, но Один Злобный рэппер ни копейки ей авторских не заплатил.
Он честно прокурил все деньги на "Приму".

*   *   *
Однажды Двенадцать мудрых лабухов пошли покупать пульт, а Один Злобный рэппер им посоветовал модель.
С тех пор Двенадцать мудрых лабухов матерят эту длинноногую модель, которая сутками насилует пульт от телевизора. А в этом пульте даже фантомного питания не оказалось.
А модель их тоже не устроила. Она не раскрыла тему сисег.
Так они и не поняли, куда туда кэннон свой вставлять.

*   *   *   

Однажды Двенадцать мудрых лабухов купили себе мороженого, а мороженый даже слова "Централа" не знал.
А Один Злобный рэппер уссыкался в гарнитуру: хорошо, палёного ничего не купили.

*   *   *

Однажды парнас Двенадцати мудрых лабухов был уничтожен налоговой инспекцией.
На следующий день банкет налоговой инспекции был уничтожен Двенадцатью мудрыми лабухами.

*   *   *

Однажды Один Злобный рэппер был приглашён прочитать названия стран-участниц Равшанского договора.
-Йо, -сказал он.
-Йо, повторил он, всматриваясь в бумажку.
-Йо, пробормотал он и ушёл в тень обратной лунной походкой.
А король Иордании так и не понял, почему его страна так коротко называется на русском языке.

*   *   *

----------


## overload

Тумц, ца, тум-тудум-ца...
йо, йо, йокалэ ме не... йа.
Щас сопли вытру... и-и-и паехали.
-Меня зовут - а меня не зовут, потому что меня ваще не зовут,
я сам впираюсь, я сам припираюсь, 
а потом за это по соплям получаюсь...
получаюсь, получаюсь...
блина, минутку... сопли вытру и пластинку заело.
Во... ффух... е... точнее, ё!
Поехали дальше! Путин рулит!
А кто такой Медвед? Ну, и ему превед,
мои мокрощёлки - самые лучшие щёлки,
йо шкарала, ни одна ведь не дала... НО!!!

Йа злобный рэппер, полна репа говна,
йа злобный рэппер, и пошли вы все на,
йа злобный рэппер, и все тёлки мои,
если бы, если бы, если бы..
...у меня были яйцы! яйцы! яйцы!!!
О ё!
Яйцы, ЯЙЦЫ!!!
Заело, сцуко... и яйцы, и пластинку.

----------


## PAN

> Тумц, ца, тум-тудум-ца...
> йо, йо, йокалэ ме не... йа.


Игорь, распеваешься???...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Ыгы... типа.

----------


## Ладушка

> мои мокрощёлки - самые лучшие щёлки,


Не поняла . что это?

Остальное всё понятно.:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Однажды Один Злобный Рэппер решил стать добрым. Даже новый рэп начитал: добрым быть на этом свете веселей.
Проснулся - а ему письмо от Калягина: это я сказал, а не ты.
Напился тогда Один Злобный Рэппер героин-колы и сказал: доброты от вас ни на грамм укола, гады.
И написал рэп: 
-Я, ты, он, они, все мы деффки и парнИ.

----------


## Лев

> Однажды Один Злобный Рэппер


...поймал триппер и стал ещё злобнее...

----------


## overload

Трэппер.
Леопольд ТрЭппер. :smile:
Кто не знает - был такой советский разведчик.
Леопольд Треппер.

----------


## Лев

> Леопольд ТрЭппер.


Леопольд ТрЭппер 
Сел на скрепер.
Сипел об этом,
Скрипя зубами, злобный рэпер...

----------


## overload

Один Злобный Рэппер съел жувачку и долго потом рэппердел.
А Двенадцать мудрых лабухов угрюмо воняли молча: они наелись горохового супа в столовой бывшего Проминтерната.

Один Злобный Рэппер решил сменить фамилию, и теперь его не селят в гостиницах.
Уж больно подозрительна Ваша фамилия, мистер Ё-Йо, -сказала ему очкастая администраторша.

Однажды Один Злобный Рэппер в припадке чтения укусил себя за попу.
Вставные зубы долго прыгали по сцене.

-Абвгдеёжзийклмнопрстуфхцчшщтвёрдыйзнакымягкийзнакэюя...
(Вот, собственно, и весь новый альбом Одного Злобного Рэппера).

----------

